# Introducing budgie to cockatiel



## eziothebudgie

You all know I'll be getting a whiteface cockatiel in about August or September when babies are available. I would like to know how to properly introduce the two! After the vet, of course. I will be taking Bonkers to the vet to get checked after purchase and if he checks out perfectly then I'll just put him right into my room. But as we know, budgies are tiny compared to a 'tiel! So I would like advice on how to approach introducing them. They will both be housed in my room, across from each other. Please give me advice and thank you! :wf grey: :budge:


----------



## Jonah

Even though you will take your tiel to a vet for a wellness check, I would still advise at least one month of quarantine in another
room if possible. After that, you can put their cages next to each other and let them get acquainted for a couple week's. If there seems to be no hostility, closely supervised out of cage time together, in a neutral space can be tried. When I had my budgies, I never let my tiel 
have free time with them unless I was present...


----------



## eziothebudgie

Got it. Thank you for the advice I really appreciate it!


----------



## StarlingWings

I agree completely with Randy, he's given great advice! :thumbsup: 

After quarantine, cages together for a few weeks before they actually interact is a must! Some 'tiels can't wait to get together with the budgie and sometimes it's completely the opposite. As they become more familiar with each other, that will be more apparent. 

Also, they should always be supervised if/when they're ever out together  Interestingly, the budgies tend to be the bullies! 

I can't wait to meet your new tiel! :wf pied: :yellow pied:


----------



## eziothebudgie

Quarantine is going to suck!  But it'll be worth it in the end, being 100% sure I won't spread anything. I hope Ezio doesn't turn out to be a big bully to the little guy! She's not even a year old yet herself, but this little baby will be just weaned, then she'll need to deal with him for 20 years :laughing: I really hope they get along at least a bit or else it'll be a very difficult 20 years


----------



## StarlingWings

I'm sure they'll get on just fine  Ezio is a sweet little girl


----------



## Rosieann

*Sherlock the budgie meets cockatiel*

Hi, congrats on getting a cockatiel baby soon, cockatiels are great , I have four, plus the budgies , 
Sherlock my new rescue budgie , has done his quarantine which was tough going as he could hear my other birds , but quarantine is a must even though he had a vet check .
So quarantine over, introductions started , had cages side by side , let my birds out , Sherlock watches , Sherlock calls and climb bars to see his new friends , they ignored him at first , then on day three my budgies flew to Sherlocks cage and said hi through the cage bars. That was going well , then when my birds were in I let Sherlock out , he was in heaven flying to his new friends cages , lots of head bobbing and kissing through the bars , even some feeding between the cage bars by Sherlock and my oldest boy budgie .
Next step was Sherlock and my gentlest natured boy out together with me on hand feeling very nervous , it went well better than expected, he is now out with all budgies all getting on fine ,
Now Sherlocks time to meet cockatiels
it did go well , Sherlock loves the cockatiels even tries to kiss them , they do all get along fine now , they all hang out together when having out of cage time , but I do have to watch Sherlock with the cockatiels as he is fasinated by the cockatiels crests , 
"no Sherlock you are not pulling their crests ", 
Photo is of Sherlocks first meeting with Roxane , Roxane is adorable she is such a sweet natured laid back girl .


----------



## petites

To be honest.....budgies tend to be more aggressive towards cockatiels than the other way round. Go figure 
I still love that name.....Bonkers :woot:


----------



## eziothebudgie

Thank you Rosieann  I'm definitely feeling a bit better about the whole ordeal. Ezio's never even bitten me despite me grabbing her to cut her nails or to put her in her travel cage, which I do every day so we can get out and get some sun together for a little bit. And yes I dont know why but the name Bonkers just feels great. I even registered on TalkCockatiels as bonkersthetiel


----------

